# On Antibiotic - Not eating - Suggestions



## dogless

I had a post last week about my girl having a UTI, and if I should take her back to the vet. Well I spoke to them and they said just to keep giving her the antibiotic and then take her back to my regular vet after the 2 weeks on the antibiotic to make sure her UTI is cleared up. I think it is clearing so that is not my issue any more. 

My issue is that she is not eating ANYTHING. I asked the vet if reduced appetitie is a side effect of this anitibiotic and they said yes. She won't even eat the peanut butter that I give her anti-seizure pills in, I have to shove them and the anitbiotic down her throat. I have tried hamburger and diced and cooked chicken breast and she refuses both. 

The only thing she will eat is chicken jerky but I can't just feed that, I think it is bad to feed to much of that. She still needs to take the antibiotic until Friday and I can't have her starve till then.

Any suggestions on something a dog with an upset tummy will eat!!???

:help:


----------



## WVGSD

It is very frustrating when a dog won't eat. Have you tried giving her some yogurt? 

Sometimes dogs that don't want to eat dog food will eat canned cat food and/or tuna fish. 

I have also found that, when several of my dogs don't feel like eating regular food, they will eat sticks of string cheese which is mozzarella. 

You might also ask your vet about a medication that protects the stomach such as Carafate, Zantac or Reglan and see what they say. 

Which antibiotic is she on? My Max stopped all eating when he was on metronidazole (Flagyl) and we had to stop it.


----------



## Stosh

Make her some scrambled eggs [with milk in them]- when Stosh was on antibiotics he would eat them. Canned food might work too. I would stay away from the jerky, especially if it's made in China.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Is she on a probiotic? That might help her stomach feel better. Just be sure to give it 2 hours away from the antibiotic. I usually give probiotics first thing in the morning. 

Slippery elm also could help but that is an absorbent so you have to give that an hour away from any other medication. 

Can you get canned tripe? The brand is Tripet and the high end animal supply stores usually sell it. Scrambled eggs is also a good idea (but I would skip the milk) and maybe give them with a little canned pumpkin.


----------



## dogless

She is on Baytril. She has 4 more days on it and I really want to finish it up so I can be sure the UTI is gone. 

The jerky is from America, I won't feed her ANYTHING from China, I am very careful about that. But still, I know that jerky is just for treating, not for meals so I have to be careful not to give her to much of this. 

She is not on a probiotic. I don't know much about those. 

I may try eggs, though I will have to buy some, I do not eat eggs in my house normally. She won't even eat canned food when she is feeling good, so that probably won't work. I don't know if I want to try tripe because it sounds so gross, but maybe I'll try where I usually get her dog food and see if they have any just in case.


----------



## LisaT

Go to the health food store and from the refrigerated section, find a probiotic that contains acidophilous, bifidous and bulgaricus. Something like Multidophilous 12. Philips Colon Health from Costco is good - there are tons of good ones out there. 

Give one a day, for quite awhile. Always give at least 2 hours away from antibiotics. This will also help the UTI from returning. I think they are more effective when given away from food, but I might be wrong on that. 

It's important, and particularly in a GSD, to keep the good bacteria in the gut replenished.


----------

